

Algebra tutoring as a free-form text adventure game - mbrubeck
http://emshort.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/educational-challenge-based-interactive-fiction-of-a-sort/

======
mbrubeck
For those who don't know, Emily Short is an author of many "interactive
fiction" games and helped design Inform 7, a constraint-based programming
language for interactive fiction. Her latest blog post has some short examples
of Inform 7 code:

<http://emshort.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/coding-puzzles/>

